# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Gratis online ondersteuning bij afvallen of op gewicht blijven!

## Onderzoeksassistent

Hallo allemaal,

Ik werk bij de Universiteit in Maastricht. In verband met een onderzoek ben ik op zoek naar mensen die gratis het nieuwe programma Gewicht in Balans willen proberen, en daarnaast een paar vragenlijsten willen invullen. Gewicht in Balans is een nieuw online programma over gewicht, voeding en beweging ontwikkelt door de Universiteit Maastricht. In dit programma worden adviezen en tips gegeven die kunnen helpen bij het krijgen of behouden van een gezond gewicht. 

In de bijlage staat meer informatie over het programma en het onderzoek. Aanmelden kan op de website www.gewicht-in-balans.info 

Groetjes!

----------

